# Pancreatitis - Does It Run In The Breed?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

It seems like I've seen a lot of postings regarding pancreatitis lately. Does anyone know if it may run in the havanese breed?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dodds " While pancreatitis can occur in any dog or cat breed, it occurs more frequently in cats, especially Siamese. In dogs, the most commonly affected breeds are the miniature schnauzer, miniature poodle, and American cocker spaniel. Inflammation of the pancreas is also more common in females than in males, and more common in elderly cats and dogs."

and here ,,,http://healthypets.mercola.com/site.../dont-let-this-organ-ruin-your-pets-life.aspx


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you, Dave. Before deciding to get a havanese, I actually was considering the miniature schnauzers and poodles.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Found this quote from a vet in an article on the Dogs Naturally site:
"I am convinced that pancreatitis is a vaccine induced disease. "


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Interesting about the vaccine theory! We were wondering about that for Sophie's itching also but she's only had her puppy shots and no lepto. Don't even treat her for fleas. I do think that over vaccination caused my Hallie's autoimmune issues though or at least contributed, she was dumped at a shelter during the night and was vaccinated there. She could have been vaccinated already. I wish she could have been titered before they vaccinated again.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Dave is right! Experts aren't sure what causes the pancreas irritation, but some breeds, especially schnauzers, are more prone to it. Older dogs and ones who are overweight are also more likely to get it.

Sometimes, the condition comes on as a side effect to a drug, or after surgery. Often, a fatty meal, like bacon grease or table scraps, triggers it.

Dogs usually recover from mild cases, but if it's severe, it can sometimes lead to death. If your dog is overweight or has diabetes or epilepsy, he may have a harder time getting over an attack. read more


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Hanna said:


> Dave is right! Experts aren't sure what causes the pancreas irritation, but some breeds, especially schnauzers, are more prone to it. Older dogs and ones who are overweight are also more likely to get it.
> 
> Sometimes, the condition comes on as a side effect to a drug, or after surgery. Often, a fatty meal, like bacon grease or table scraps, triggers it.
> 
> Dogs usually recover from mild cases, but if it's severe, it can sometimes lead to death. If your dog is overweight or has diabetes or epilepsy, he may have a harder time getting over an attack.


Pancreatitis in Dogs: How to Spot It and Get It Treated


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

jef said:


> Pancreatitis in Dogs: How to Spot It and Get It Treated


I forgot to include the link.


----------

